# 22-250 on foxes



## xpert steel

what kind of 22-250 ammunition would do minimal pelt damage on foxes
and what kind of bullet point would be best to use?


----------



## BIG BEN

A 22-250 can put a pretty big whole in a fox, not really sure if thears effective ammo that wouldn't damage the hide, for a 22-250.


----------



## Shooter

if i was you i'd buy a bullet with slower velocity. Also, FMJ's would be best for minimal pelt damage if you can shoot accurately.


----------



## xpert steel

Winchester 22-250 with a 55 grain pointed soft point its muzzle velocity is 3680 fps would that be slow enough or is there slower bullets that I could get. I can't find any 22-250 loaded bullets in FMJ, I only found them in jacketed hollow point, pointed soft point, ballistic silvertip, hornady v-max and nosler partition. What ammunition company would sell loaded FMJ bullets?


----------



## xdeano

I know for a fact that 45g hollow points do some nasty carnage on the pelt. I would go with something smaller 40g ballistic tip or a 55g FMJ, only one caution with the FMJ is that they have a tendency to tumble and rip a huge hole in the other side and some will not effectively kill the animal even if you hit it in the heart, so have fun tracking, I would suggest a smaller caliber. (22 mag, 17HMR, 17 Rem)
Dean

bullets: 40g Ballistic tip
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/638706
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/318051

FMJ's are more of a reloaded item.


----------



## Goose Bandit

I would stay away from a 40gr ballistic tip cause you will blow a hole the size of your fist on the entrance side of the animal. if you are looking for a bullet that doesn't ruin the hide go with a heavier soft point bullet, the biggest for the 22-250 you can find, that will lower the velocity and won't hurt the hide as much as a ballistic tip or hollow point. 3680 is still awful fast it will still do some damage. i would try and find something like barnes X bullets or nosler failsafe, very controlled expansion bullets, but i don't know if you can find factory loads with them. hope this helps


----------



## kase

i was coyote hunting last year with my 22-250 and i was packing hornady 40 grain V-max. i ended up coming across 2 fox out in a field breeding. it was in the middle of the day...i saw them from a distance and couldn't figure out what they were doing right away...i didn't even know what they were. i got on the downside of a hill and put the sneak on. i found myself within 200 yards when i came over the peak of the hill. then i verified the situation at hand...they HAD been breeding, but when the deed was done. he had gotten stuck!!...just like dogs do! i couldn't believe my eyes, but after a short laugh, i settled the crosshairs on the vitals of the male and squeezed off the shot. he dropped in his tracks and they finally pulled apart. the female took about 10 hard steps and stopped. i could've shot her too, but i let her walk (i figured the seed had been planted.) i walked up on my fox and saw a ton of tracks where these two had been flipping and spinning trying to pull apart. it was crazy. anyways...even from that 40 grain V-max at 200, that fox had a pretty big exit hole in him. too big. if you're gonna be going after fox and fox only...i would recommend a smaller caliber.


----------



## Fallguy

Hahaha you should have had a video camera!


----------



## kase

i wish i would've had a video camera. all i was thinking was "wow...nobody is gonna believe this." i can't even explain to you guys how they were standing when i saw them in my scope. i don't even know how they got in that position. they were sort of standing butt to butt...facing the complete opposite directions, but they were definitely stuck together. they both looked so helpless...and he looked like he was in some pain. guess you can't blame him though....hahah

kase


----------



## xpert steel

That would have been something to see two foxes in the field breeding. I go coyote hunting for the pelt but just incase I see a fox and I want to shoot it and I want minimal pelt damage, I was thinking about using the Winchester 22-250 with a 55 grain pointed soft point.


----------



## ajak

i believe your best bet will be handloading an fmj... i just returned from barter island, ak where i hunted arctic fox in the evening. i took 5 different types of commercially available rounds with me in the 40-55 grain rapid expanding and soft point varieties. not a single one exited the fox without taking a signifigant chunk of fur with it. my best luck was to hit them in the neck, just forward of their breast bone, where i would be cutting to skin them anyway. it sucks getting all that blood on a nice white fur though. i tried the hornady in both 40 and 55 grain, and the 40 did more damage. the federal was not as bad, however my rifle does not like federal ammo, and i wasted two shots for every fox i took. winchester rounds did just as much damage as the hornady. i never did hit anything with the remington rounds, although i can't imagine that they would cause any less damage. the natives tell me that fmj are the only way to keep that from happening. or better yet, use a trap and hit them on the head with a stick.
good luck... as for me, i have ordered a 17 hmr, and will try that on my next trip out.


----------



## win300us

Your best bet is to use A heavier bullet with the 22-250 like the 65 gr hornady the light bullets will exit the fox. I shoot the 52gr speer hollow point for the yotes and most of the time it does not exit but when it does you could just as well leave them lay :sniper:


----------



## quackattack

The past 2 years during deer hunting i've seen a buck and doe mating and both times were in the middle of a plowed field. We hunt in shotgun zone which is lucky for the deer but we just sat and watched nature do its job :lol: 
It was pretty interesting. I was watching a thing on national geographic a while back on wolves in yellowstone and they showed 2 of them mating and they got stuck exactly like you said. They were trying to walk the opposite direction and pull apart. They said on the show that it doesn't hurt the male. And it actually is quite common. 
:beer:


----------



## coyote22250

Im sure its only pleasant for a short while! :bartime:


----------



## People

The best bullet I can think of would be a Sierra matchking bullets. The reason for this is those bullets are designed for shooting paper and they should not be used on animals because they do not expand. Since some people pointed out you could use a 55gr FMJ that would help but like that person said they have a tendency to tumble. They actually will come apart such as a Speer TNT bullet. I do not know if you have access to reload ammo. You may be able to have a friend help you load some if you do not have access. 
Sierra makes a 52gr HPBT, a 53HP and a 69gr HPBT in there Matchking line. I know the 69gr bullets need a 1in7 to a 1in10 twist. These may be too heavy for your gun I was looking at the www.remington.com page and they said the 700 has a 1in14 twist. I have shot a yote with one of the 69gr from a ar-15 with a 1in8 twist. I did not do any skinning but I did look to see what damage was done. All that I had seen was small entrance and exit holes. I only shot it three times.

PS to all of you ethical hunters

When it comes to yotes a hole in the guts is almost just as good as taking a leak in the dead body. As far as deer are concerned I make sure I get off a good shot.


----------



## chessy

me and my hunting buddy have been using 220 swifts and22-250 relaoded with 39 grains rl 15 and 40 grain bt and have had very little plet damage and on most of our fox and yotes you have to look to find an entrance hole and no exit hole a few years back we had 47 fox and 7 yotes about 12 was all that was damaged all heavy bone hits these bullets are doing about 4100 fps give them a try good luck :sniper:


----------



## purepower

id go with a full metal jacket bullet tip because they will xpand a lot less


----------



## Brad.T

22-250 and fox go together like oil and water. I haven't seen anything that worked real well yet besides switching to a 17


----------

